# Roasted Chile Dominant Salsa



## jwhsmoke (May 17, 2017)

I have been honing my salsa-makin' & cannin' chops for a few years now, and have decided that simpler has turned out not only to be cheaper, but _better_. Starting out, I would have many different herbs, spices, veggies, trying to make a complex salsa (avocado, tomatillo, tomato paste, lime, cilantro). Now, I won't say those salsas weren't delicious. They were pretty good; however, as the grocery store would run out of certain ingredients, or as I would be weary of taking extra prep-time, I began to include fewer things, and I found that I liked the salsa better. Very surprising to me was that I liked my salsa more _without_  cilantro, even though I _love_  cilantro. Adding cilantro certainly doesn't make it taste bad, by any stretch. Here's a side by side of what my ingredients looked like, and what I pretty much use these days as my go to:













salsa.jpg



__ jwhsmoke
__ May 17, 2017





  vs 













salsa.jpg



__ jwhsmoke
__ May 17, 2017






Basically, it's a tomato-light, chile dominant salsa. The chiles used are mostly non-hot but high-flavor chiles. The counts truly different every time I make them. I mostly eyeball amounts. The basis is lots of Anaheims and Poblanos, a few tomatoes, 3-4 garlic cloves, salt, and -if you want heat- many many fresh serranos. 

20 Anaheim peppers

15 Poblano peppers

4-5 tomatoes (I usually use the "Tomatoes on the vine," but above were some Romas)

3-4 cloves of garlic

Salt (desired amount)

Serranos or Jalapenos (desired amount - for the amounts listed, I would probably throw in about 25-30 serranos)

Instructions:

1. Broil the Anaheim and Poblano chilis until charred on each side. Set aside. 

2. While the chiles are roasting/broiling, in a food processor, chop up the tomatoes and mince the garlic to desired consistency, and add the jalapenos/serranos if using them. Put that in a separate large bowl.

3. After emptying the food processor, chop up the roasted chiles to desired consistency. Add to the bowl of tomatoes and garlic. 

4. Stir that til all is mixed well.

5. If you're planning on canning it, can it. 

6. If it's for serving soon, put it in a sealed container, and let it sit several hours in the fridge (I usually make it at night and let it sit in the fridge all night)

If you make a smaller amount, and have a big enough food processor, you can likely chop all the ingredients up at once. I usually make large amounts, and can it.


----------



## jwhsmoke (May 17, 2017)

Sorry for the picture spam, but I found a more accurate portrayal of my prep these days, and a picture that best represents the final product:













IMG_0070.JPG



__ jwhsmoke
__ May 17, 2017





  













IMG_0071.JPG



__ jwhsmoke
__ May 17, 2017


----------



## tallbm (May 17, 2017)

That looks awesome!

Honestly I'm a little shocked there is no onion in there but if it works, it works.

There is a chile dominant Mexican "salsa" that exists in many variations.  It is simply referred to as "chile" (sounds like chee-lay).  This stuff is NOT chip dipping salsa but something you put a spoonful of on tacos, rice, etc. etc. and is usually HOT.

No matter the variation the consistent theme is a little tomato (like 1), some onion, some garlic, and a couple of peppers or more (usually jalapenos).  You mash all that up or blend it then throw it in a small pot with a tablespoon or so of oil or bacon grease, salt, and pepper and fry it up for a little bit.  It is amazing!

I can get a more exact recipe from a family member because I don't make it.  I avoid a lot of fried food because if anything is going to give me heartburn it will be excess oil.  I love this stuff though and I know I would make it for myself especially for breakfast tacos with any combination of eggs, beans, cheese, fried potatoes , etc.!


----------



## jwhsmoke (May 17, 2017)

My ingredients used to include tomatillos, yellow onion, avocado, etc., but I found that -while it was still good- those things didn't add a whole lot to what *I* liked about the salsa, so now I spend less, labor less, and enjoy equally. :) However, my salsa endeavors are far from over, so who knows where this goes.


----------

